# Morrisons LPG



## campervanannie (Feb 17, 2022)

Station list not in alphabetical order and not sure if it’s all of them.


----------



## The laird (Feb 17, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Station list not in alphabetical order and not sure if it’s all of them. View attachment 106221


Nice one cheers annie


----------



## number14 (Feb 18, 2022)

It's not exhaustive. The one in Neath Port Talbot does LPG. Easy to reach if you're passing on the M4.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 18, 2022)

This had this a while back, it has phone numbers so could be checked and edited









						Morrisons LPG stations.xls
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				












						Morrison's LPG Stations.kml
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## groyne (Feb 19, 2022)

They've finally fixed the Redcar pump.


----------



## alcam (Feb 19, 2022)

groyne said:


> They've finally fixed the Redcar pump.


What was wrong with her ?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

when we first embarked on the MoHo malarky we bought the Morrisons UK atlas and still have it, all the LPG stations are on it, some will have be been added as they were still building new stores and some lost, you can use the app to find who has what I think. Dunno why they stopped selling maps or at least adding the info to the app, but Morrisons have proven they do not care about their customers many times IMHO.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 19, 2022)

Only one listed in Scotland


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

Which is that?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

I have two apps which I use to cross reference.









						myLPG.eu - Apps on Google Play
					

Find autogas (LPG) stations around Europe and other continents.




					play.google.com
				




 & filllpg which isn't on google play


			FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map
		










						AutogasApp UK: Find cheap LPG - Apps on Google Play
					

Find the best priced LPG/Autogas stations around the UK with AutogasApp!




					play.google.com


----------



## CliveW (Feb 19, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Which is that?


Glasgow, about two thirds down the list.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 19, 2022)

Their store in Livingston has LPG.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Station list not in alphabetical order and not sure if it’s all of them. View attachment 106221


We could do with the actual url or file really.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

Kilmarnock is listed too.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> This had this a while back, it has phone numbers so could be checked and edited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as I have sod all to do right now I'm ringing the individual sites and asking, this will be as accurate as possible, I'm also doing the co ordinates for each site and adding them to the xls file, I know that someone can figure out how to make them clickable with hyperlinks (not me) so you get directions on Google maps


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 19, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I have two apps which I use to cross reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can install the FillLPG app following the link on the FillLPG website.

Or follow this link:



			https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onthefencedevelopment.fill_lpg
		


The reason the app is not directly accessible on Google Play is because the independent developer of the app no longer supports the app. He states that the app should continue to function as long as the FillLPG website remains functional. Apparently there are in excess of 10,000 users submitting updates. I submit updates through the app every time I fill up ...


----------



## johnmac185 (Feb 20, 2022)

CliveW said:


> Only one listed in Scotland


there are 7 sites listed in Scotland.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 20, 2022)

All the ones I got through still had pumps a few had two, one went to head office so will need local knowledge on that one, going away tomorrow so it'll  take a while to finish.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 27, 2022)

CliveW said:


> Only one listed in Scotland


I can see 9 listed in Scotland


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm away right now but I have done all the co ords, just need to make confirmation calls then I'll post the file.

Do we have anyone good at spreadsheets?


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 27, 2022)

List of safe fill partnered lpg filling stations 






						Safefill Refilling Partners - Morrisons | Safefill
					

Safefill Refilling Partners - Morrisons



					www.safefill.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Feb 27, 2022)

Useful.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 27, 2022)

CliveW said:


> Only one listed in Scotland


That explains why I failed Geography at O level. I thought all these were in Scotland.

117 Kilmarnock
135 Falkirk
139 Paisley
148 Hamilton
152 Glasgow
409 Bathgate
582 Kirkcaldy


----------



## nicktheboatman (Mar 3, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> You can install the FillLPG app following the link on the FillLPG website.
> 
> Or follow this link:
> 
> ...


The link on Playstore is now broke - anyone still got the APK?


----------



## nicktheboatman (Mar 3, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Seeing as I have sod all to do right now I'm ringing the individual sites and asking, this will be as accurate as possible, I'm also doing the co ordinates for each site and adding them to the xls file, I know that someone can figure out how to make them clickable with hyperlinks (not me) so you get directions on Google maps


Go to Streetmap (http://www.streetmap.co.uk/) put in the postcode. Get the map up.
Bottom of the map is a link "convert coordinates". This opens up a new window with  the cooridantes in a million different formats including OSGB36 Lat/Long - 7th entry down -  (to a million decimal places (!)).
Then put the next postcode into the window beneath the table and it computes the conversion without re-loading the map.
I did the last 10 on the spreadsheet (seeing as you were going top-down  ) just to see...

ME10 3ET​///seated.darker.unfair​B10 0XA​///limp.asks.goals​WA9 3DH​///ages.instilled.applauded​ME2 2AA​///park.bought.duty​SA1 7DF​///stole.level.goals​TW14 9AE​postcode not found​BD3 7HZ​///mining.eagle.vague​NN8 4LL​///mash.dates.script​PE14 0DG​///wheat.galaxies.amplified​LL13 7TU​///slips.cards.bared​
Ah
That wasn't quite what I expected...
Lets try this one :/
ME10 3ET    51.34393066270711,0.7322119776213797
B10 0XA    52.47429523183065,-1.8662786245124026
WA9 3DH    53.440979973711634,-2.713566556962546
ME2 2AA    51.392989903212005,0.4932344566718507
SA1 7DF    51.64353733314074,-3.926591336267315
TW14 9AE    postcode not found
BD3 7HZ    53.802814067013536,-1.7105496207694075
NN8 4LL    52.30099942221961,-0.6957405847348906
PE14 0DG    52.651844277033376,0.17080539769243105
LL13 7TU    53.04333584922998,-3.004505458062534


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 4, 2022)

What 3 words by the look of it.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 4, 2022)

I do have a spreadsheet where the hyperlinks were set up, and I did manage to do my own version for our own POI'S it even has instructions but my grey cells aren't up to the challenge these days.


----------



## gasgas (Apr 8, 2022)

I read a post on another forum of a chap in Glasgow who has just bought a motorhome with an underslung tank and he says he can't find a station with any LPG. They have all run out. The reason? Most of the Glasgow taxi drivers have had their cars converted to LPG so they are emptying the filling stations. That sounds to me like wonderful news, it will prompt the likes of Shell and BP to rethink their strategy of 'There's no demand for LPG so we'll rip it all out'.


----------



## royh28 (Apr 8, 2022)

Been trying to get LPG for the last two days, none available in Central Scotland, Glasgow or Edinburgh areas. Had to buy 6kg Calor from camp site. Only size they had and last one in stock. Where do we go from here?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 8, 2022)

No gas cause we are not buying from Mr Putin, and all tesco diesel pumps are mothballed from 2 days back.


----------



## gasgas (Apr 21, 2022)

royh28 said:


> Been trying to get LPG for the last two days, none available in Central Scotland, Glasgow or Edinburgh areas. Had to buy 6kg Calor from camp site. Only size they had and last one in stock. Where do we go from here?


You'll have to get one of those £20 dual burner camping stoves that use the £1 tins of gas that lie horizontally inside the stove. I carried one with me when I had an AutoSleeper with underslung LPG tank in case it ran dry. Now I have a different MH with one Gasit refillable and one Calor bottle so I should be OK either way.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 21, 2022)

Ran out of LPG yesterday and filled up in Torquay, 71liters at 99.9pence per liter. Not a Morrisons


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 21, 2022)

Think we need to get used to shortages and price hikes for the foreseeable


----------



## royh28 (Apr 22, 2022)

gasgas said:


> You'll have to get one of those £20 dual burner camping stoves that use the £1 tins of gas that lie horizontally inside the stove. I carried one with me when I had an AutoSleeper with underslung LPG tank in case it ran dry. Now I have a different MH with one Gasit refillable and one Calor bottle so I should be OK either way.


Had one of those on a trailer-sailer boat some years ago. Worked fine and very portable.
Have now managed to get a fill at Morrisons in Livingston.


----------



## Wully (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone know if this can be done. I’ve got two 11kg gaslow bottles fitted too the van. I also have two 10kg safefill bottles for work and the barbecues. I was thinking when I’m out and about filling the two safefill bottles then transferring it to the van at the house using a transfer hose or something will it fill the bottles or only fill to a certain point after the pressure in both bottles equalise ?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2022)

gasgas said:


> You'll have to get one of those £20 dual burner camping stoves that use the £1 tins of gas that lie horizontally inside the stove. I carried one with me when I had an AutoSleeper with underslung LPG tank in case it ran dry. Now I have a different MH with one Gasit refillable and one Calor bottle so I should be OK either way.



Only £10 in Go Outdoors at the moment;






						Campingaz Camp Bistro 2 Portable Gas Stove | GO Outdoors
					

A compact portable cooker for simple outdoor cooking.




					www.gooutdoors.co.uk
				




They are an ideal backup stove and very stable to use.


----------



## Wully (Apr 23, 2022)

Love them wee stoves you can get gas anywhere for them and that’s a bargain at £10. If I look in the shed i think I’ve got a couple knocking about along with my hoard of barbecue’s and smokers. You can never have enough bbqs and stoves


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2022)

Wully said:


> Love them wee stoves you can get gas anywhere for them and that’s a bargain at £10. If I look in the shed i think I’ve got a couple knocking about along with my hoard of barbecue’s and smokers. You can never have enough bbqs and stoves



Too right there Wully, I've got loads of stoves.

Julie wasn't pleased recently when I bought yet another little stove for motorbike camping.


----------



## Greengrass (Apr 23, 2022)

Wully said:


> Anyone know if this can be done. I’ve got two 11kg gaslow bottles fitted too the van. I also have two 10kg safefill bottles for work and the barbecues. I was thinking when I’m out and about filling the two safefill bottles then transferring it to the van at the house using a transfer hose or something will it fill the bottles or only fill to a certain point after the pressure in both bottles equalise ?


Tell you when I see you


----------



## wild Romahome (May 7, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Station list not in alphabetical order and not sure if it’s all of them. View attachment 106221


Great info but will LPG still be available now with the Morrisons fuel serv been sold off ?


----------



## campervanannie (May 7, 2022)

wild Romahome said:


> Great info but will LPG still be available now with the Morrisons fuel serv been sold off ?


No idea but time will tell.


----------



## mistericeman (May 7, 2022)

Wully said:


> Love them wee stoves you can get gas anywhere for them and that’s a bargain at £10. If I look in the shed i think I’ve got a couple knocking about along with my hoard of barbecue’s and smokers. You can never have enough bbqs and stoves


Just be wary with the cheaper versions of those disposable canister stoves... 
It's not unknown for them to leak gas from the canister seal (only seemed to be a problem with the cheaper stoves/canisters) and end up with a fireball.... 
Australia banned them from memory... 
I've also got a raft of stoves I almost never use now... 
Primus ones/my fave Coleman 2 burner/3 burner suitcases... Selection of ex military No5 burners (ex petrol powered and converted during service to LPG (they will empty a 11kg propane in short order... Don't ask how I know lol) 
No3 burners 
A No2 burner (similar to the No12 multifuel one only Petrol) 

And my personal fave IF only for the way it makes grown men cry with either fear OR glee as they see 2 gallons of pressurised petrol turned into either a roaring jet engine like device OR a large fireball depending on how its feeling... 

The No1 Trench cooker/Hydra burner....


----------

